# my pics. from balt bottle show



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

hi everyone,  i see steve beat me to posting pics.  i had a great time. met people i remember from last year and got to catch up on things with them..  met a lot of new people.  bought a few bottles.   i didn't realize i took so many pics. some are the same as steve's.  hope you enjoy.  thanks for looking,  rhona   this ist pic is my favorite desplay


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

2nd display


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

pic. of steve charing and eric ewen (club president)


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

bottle pic 1


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

pic 2


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

pic 3- nice pottery


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

more nice pottery


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

more bottle pics


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

insulators for kyle


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

i like the figurals


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

pretty flasks


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

more flasks


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

even more


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

the nicest person i met yesterday,  and so glad he stop and said hello,  this is steve (colbolt bottles)


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

over view of show area


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 5, 2007)

over view 2nd pic.


----------



## woody (Mar 6, 2007)

Great photos and great bottles.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you Rhona. []


----------



## capsoda (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Rhona, Looks like you had a great time at the show. Great picks. 

 Did you pick up anything new???


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 6, 2007)

hi warren.  i post some pics. of what we got.  my husband ended up with 6 milk bottles.  i bought him the baby face as a surprise.  i bought a lot of little .50 to 3.00 bottles to clean.  dusty got me a white house vinegar jug, size i didn't have[]. i have 3 sizes now.  thanks for looking,  any information appreciated.   rhona     3 qt. milks, 1. kaste's dairy, vandergrift. pa.  2. old homestead dairy, balt. md. 3. babyface highland dairy, coatesville, pa.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 6, 2007)

2, 1 pint bottles.  the jersey dairy co. store bordens,  spring lake farm dairy, no city


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Rhona, scary picture, glad I didn't break your camera[].   I really like those homestead bottles.  I saw a copper milk can tag that read something like Homestead Dairy, Glen Arm Md. I think they put cans on the Ma & Pa railroad once upon a time.  I'm thinking the two are the same dairy.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 6, 2007)

assorted inexpensive bottles to clean. starting at left, omega oil, liquozone, carter's ink,  husband's, calgined, magnesia, phil.,  golden tree, trade mark, syrup bottle,( this bottles i thought was neat because it has "about 10oz.) cabot's sulpho napthol, bost. , scott's emusion, heintzelman's pharmacy, phia., j.w.bull's, cought syrup,  balt., last  ess. bouquet, lubin.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 6, 2007)

my new white house vinegar jug


----------

